# What species is my cichlid?



## brown_snake (Jun 19, 2014)

I need to know what species it belongs to so that I don't end up killing it by feeding it the wrong diet. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Could you post a couple better pictures? I know it can be difficult to get a clear shot since they move so quickly.

Do you know what it was sold to you as?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

While the photo isn't really good enough to give a 100% positive ID, I think it's clear enough to offer some general advice on diet. It is one of the cichlids from Lake Malawi known as mbuna - rock-dwelling species that for the most part feed on the algae growing on the rocks and the tiny organisms living in it. So, a diet relatively high in vegetable matter and low in protein is ideal. Look for pellets or flake to feed as a staple that has a maximum protien content of about 30%, and contains algae and spirulina. New Life Spectrum cichlid pellets and similar products are a good choice. You can supplement with algae wafers, fresh greens and spirulina brine shrimp about once a week, but avoid stuff like blood worms, ghost shrimp and other live feeders - the high protien content of these will be difficult for it to digest and will cause serious problems.

If you want an accurate ID, post some better photos. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Might be a cynotilapia. I agree that another picture will help.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> While the photo isn't really good enough to give a 100% positive ID, I think it's clear enough to offer some general advice on diet. It is one of the cichlids from Lake Malawi known as mbuna - rock-dwelling species that for the most part feed on the algae growing on the rocks and the tiny organisms living in it. So, a diet relatively high in vegetable matter and low in protein is ideal. Look for pellets or flake to feed as a staple that has a maximum protien content of about 30%, and contains algae and spirulina. New Life Spectrum cichlid pellets and similar products are a good choice. You can supplement with algae wafers, fresh greens and spirulina brine shrimp about once a week, but avoid stuff like blood worms, ghost shrimp and other live feeders - the high protien content of these will be difficult for it to digest and will cause serious problems.
> 
> If you want an accurate ID, post some better photos. Hope this helps!


Great Advice!


----------

